# Questions about loader.conf



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

I found this interesting line in /boot/defaults/loader.conf:

```
acpi_video_load="NO"            # Load the ACPI video extension driver
```
What does it do?

Anybody has list of how these logos look like?

```
loader_logo="orbbw"            # Desired logo:  orbbw, orb, fbsdbw, beastiebw, beastie, none
```
Update:
orb is the default
orbbw is black and white orb
fbsdbw is just FreeBSD text
beastie is well... Beastie
beastiebw is black and white beastie
none is special: Displays loader on middle of the screen instead of left


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

I am *NOT* editing this file


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 23, 2018)

That is a cool discovery, and a weird one for sure:

```
acpi_video_load="NO"            # Load the ACPI video extension driver
```
Usually you'd use 'YES' to load such a driver 

I don't have a GENERIC kernel available right now and my customized kernel doesn't even have acpi_video.ko but I'm going to look into this one on my laptop later (which does use GENERIC + binary packages).

Nice find!


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm just reading /boot/defaults/loader.conf, because I'm bored.
I want to know if this would let me have native resolution of my monitor instead of standard VGA.


----------



## yuripv (Nov 23, 2018)

Guessing on acpi_video(4), it wouldn't.


----------

